
OSVehicle: The First open source mass market car platform (with Renault) - devy
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/osvehicle
======
tinhangliu
Hi hackers, I’m Tin, the founder and CEO of OSVehicle (YC W16), which makes
open source electric vehicle hardware platforms (chassis, braking and
suspension system, lithium batteries, electric motor, etc…). I’m proud to
announce here a new platform is entering our ecosystem, POM, based on the
Renault Twizy EV and soon available for everyone to develop, hack, create new
mobility solutions. For the first time in the automotive history, a big
automaker is releasing its electric vehicle platform in Open Source and it
will be available to everyone on sale through a partnership with OSVehicle.
Also ARM is involved in this partnership.

Sign up to get more future communications (sales, source files, launch, etc…).

Feel free to ask me and my team anything here too! We’d love to hear your
feedback.

~~~
dbosch
Awesome. Glad to see that Renault is actually catching up, and are now open to
things like open source, and all...

